# 10 Dollars is 10 Dollars



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Ten Dollahs
Stumpy Grinder and his wife Martha were from Portland, Maine. Every year they went to the Portland Fair, and every year Stumpy said " Ya know Mahtha, I'd like ta get a ride in that theah aihplane." 

and every year Martha would say "I know Stumpy, but that ihplane ride costs ten dollahs.... and ten dollahs is ten dollahs." 

So Stumpy says " By Jeebers Mahtha, I'm 71 yeahs old, if I don't go this time I may nevah go." 

Martha replies " Stumpy, that there aihplane ride is ten dollahs...and ten dollahs is ten dollahs." 

So the pilot overhears them and says " Folks, I'll make you a deal, I'll take you both up for a ride, if you can stay quiet for the entire ride and not say ONE word, I won't charge you, but just one word and it's ten dollars."

They agree and up they go.... the pilot does all kinds of twists and turns, rolls and dives, but not a word is heard, he does it one more time, still nothing... so he lands. 

He turns to Stumpy as they come to a stop and says " By golly, I did everything I could think of to get you to holler out, but you didn't." 

And Stumpy replies " Well, I was gonna say something when Mahtha fell out...but ten dollahs is ten dollahs!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh geez...


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

:lol: that isfunny thanks


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------

